# Raisins and grapes kill dogs



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I was aware of the danger of chocolate and onions but didn't know this I checked it out and it is true.

Written by:
Laurinda Morris, DVM
Danville Veterinary Clinic
Danville , Ohio

This week I had the first case in history of raisin toxicity ever seen at MedVet. My patient was a 56-pound, 5 yr old male neutered lab mix that ate half a canister of raisins sometime between 7:30 AM and 4:30 PM on Tuesday. He started with vomiting, diarrhea and shaking about 1AM on 
Wednesday but the owner didn't call my emergency service until 7AM.

I had heard somewhere about raisins AND grapes causing acute Renal failure but hadn't seen any formal paper on the subject. We had her bring the dog in immediately. In the meantime, I called the ER service at MedVet, and the doctor there was like me - had heard something about it, but....

Anyway, we contacted the ASPCA National Animal Poison Control Center and they said to give IV fluids at 1 ? times maintenance and watch the kidney values for the next 48-72 hours.

The dog's BUN (blood urea nitrogen level) was already at 32 (normal less than 27) and creatinine over 5 (1.9 is the high end of normal). Both are monitors of kidney function in the bloodstream. We placed an IV catheter and started the fluids. Rechecked the renal values at 5 PM and the BUN was over 40 and creatinine over 7 with no urine production after a liter of fluids. At the point I felt the dog was in acute renal failure and sent him on to MedVet for a urinary catheter to monitor urine output overnight as well as overnight care.

He started vomiting again overnight at MedVet and his renal values have continued to increase daily. He produced urine when given lasix as a diuretic. He was on 3 different anti-vomiting medications and they still couldn't control his vomiting. Today his urine output decreased again, his BUN was over 120, his creatinine was at 10, his phosphorus was very elevated and his blood pressure, which had been staying around 150, skyrocketed to 220.. He continued to vomit and the owners elected to euthanize.

This is a very sad case - great dog, great owners who had no idea raisins could be a toxin.

Please alert everyone you know who has a dog of this 
very serious risk. Poison control said as few as 7 raisins or grapes could be toxic. Many people I know give their dogs grapes or raisins as treats including our ex-handler's. Any exposure should give rise to immediate concern.

Laurinda Morris, DVM
Danville Veterinary Clinic
Danville , Ohio

Even if you don't have a dog, you might have friends who do. This is worth passing on to them.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow, did not know that and I used to play a game with my old lab where I would roll her grapes across the floor. She loved them and ate a dozen or so at a time. I guess that is too few to be toxic. A half a canister of raisins would be a lot of grapes!


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Ok this is a NO<NO as it is not Dog FOOD and any type of table scrapes is not a habit for a Dog to Eat. Grapes,Raisns,Chicken,Steak Bones or such. This will want them to eat table food that are Not Good for them. And will give them the urge to eat anything.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

mine eat wild grapes, they love them I have to chase them off them.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Mine eats strawberries and tomatoes....whatever is ripe in the garden...can't keep her away from them!


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

All 3 of my dogs 'love' to eat grapes when I am crushing them for wine... and never had a problem. They will also eat the raspberries right off the vine in my backyard. And a couple of times, 1 of them has eaten a couple of Hershey candy bars, in 'one sitting'...

With the above facts in mind, is it possible that these reactions are extreme, in the rare cases that do occur, and need medical attention? Similar to humans and peanuts... very few have this allergy, but the few that do, it can be deadly.

I am not saying that everyone should go out and feed your dog(s) different food(s) to detemine what he/she is allergic to or not; simply stating (believing) that 'most' dogs will not have the severe reactions that are advertised/mentioned, as those seem to be the rare cases that get the most publicity.

Appreciate the discussion and insight of everyone!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I checked this out and its true there is a level of toxicity and its not agood idea to feed them grapes raisins onions garlic ect, just because no outward syptoms appear damage could still be occuring.


----------

